# Great Puppy E-Book from Fenzi Academy



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wanted to give this link to all the puppy owners here. It's a free E-Book from Fenzi Academy. For those whoa re not familiar, Fenzi Academy is an online school for dog sports with FANTASTIC positive trainers. Their paid materials (online courses, webinars and (paper) books) are all fantastic too, but Denise Fenzi is incredibly generous with her time. I think everyone should sign up for her free blog, and now she has gone one step further, and with the other Fenzi instructors has put together this wonderful free E-book on your first year with a puppy. Yes, it is specifically targeted for performance puppies, but there is TONS of great information here for pet puppy owners too. And did I mention, it's free? 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/images/fdsa/Growing-Up-FDSA-eBook.pdf


----------



## T_Flowers (Mar 12, 2018)

You’re so helpful! Thank you. Now I just have to figure out how to find the time to read again with a new puppy on my hands 🙂


----------

